# Freemasonry in Iraq



## Blake Bowden (Aug 26, 2016)

A few Masonic Lodges were operative in Iraq, mainly in Baghdad and Basra, under the Constitution of the United Grand Lodge of England. Prince Abdul Ilahh (Acting King of Iraq) was the District Grand Master. Lodges operated in English and Arabic, and membership diversity was abundant in Iraqi Masonic Lodges. Brethren from all dominations actively participated, including Jews, Muslims, Christians, Britons, Indians, Assyrians, Armenians, merchants as well as local high ranked civil servants. Freemasonry was abolished and outlawed under the regime of Abdul Karim Kassam.

Source: W. Bro. Yossef Kivity, PM Reuven Lodge # 1 Haifa ISRAEL.


----------



## TheOtherMason (Aug 26, 2016)

Maybe, for the benefit of those less familiar with Iraqi history, it would be a good idea to give the time frame the pictures are referring to... e.g. When exactly was that a "few Masonic lodges were operative"? When Prince Abdul Ilahh was 'acting king'? When the regime of Abdul Karim Kassam started?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2016)

Cool picture!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 26, 2016)

Ive been to that hell hole twice, lots of very cool architecture, Id love to know where these lodges met, Id bet ive seen the buildings, but since I wasn't a mason yet didn't notice it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive been to that hell hole twice, lots of very cool architecture, Id love to know where these lodges met, Id bet ive seen the buildings, but since I wasn't a mason yet didn't notice it


Is Masonry legal in Iraq now?


----------



## gshukha (Aug 27, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Is Masonry legal in Iraq now?


No it's not legal bro

Sent from my STV100-1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2016)

gshukha said:


> No it's not legal bro
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Thank you Brother.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 25, 2016)

ugurano said:


> im not masons, but im love it, and we are all on countries



No we are not, there are several countries where freemasonry is illegal.


----------



## fmasonlog (Dec 25, 2016)

From looking at the turban style, it looks to me they're Indian but not Iraqi.
--I'm Pakistani 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

